# Shrink Capsul tool



## UBB (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone have this? Do this work well?
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/bag-decapper-and-shrink-tool-combo.html


----------



## wyntheef (Nov 13, 2012)

i made one from a length of banding strap and it worked ok. but i don't even use it anymore.
i just slide the cap in place and put it over a low to medium flame on my gas stove. sometimes i will hold it in place with a finger for a moment or two until the rising heat begins to shrink the cap, then my finger is no longer needed. 
that may sound like i'm burning my finger, but i don't.


----------



## robie (Nov 13, 2012)

They work very well. All they do is hold the wrapper in place so you can turn the bottle upside down.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 13, 2012)

Best tool I've ever used for shrinking capsules is a pan of boiling water. Just dip the top of the bottle in for about 2 seconds and you're done.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 13, 2012)

*tools of the trade*

GREAT LITTLE TOOL EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE ONE AND YES THEY DO WHAT THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO ,,I HAVE ONE AND A BACK UP.


----------



## robie (Nov 13, 2012)

Tom_S said:


> Best tool I've ever used for shrinking capsules is a pan of boiling water. Just dip the top of the bottle in for about 2 seconds and you're done.



That works very well except in high altitude places, where water boils at a much lower temperature. Here in Colorado Springs we have to use a heat gun (not a hair dryer), else the wraps will end up all wrinkled.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 13, 2012)

I use a heat gun, point it at the top and when it shrinks, start down the sides. Takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good tool - i used if for a while until i upgraded to the thermocapsular..


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Good tool - i used if for a while until i upgraded to the thermocapsular..



Hey, Jon. I use a heat gun, but I'll trade you a double-lever corker for your decap tool 

It has only been used on 5 bottles!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 13, 2012)

BobF said:


> Hey, Jon. I use a heat gun, but I'll trade you a double-lever corker for your decap tool
> 
> It has only been used on 5 bottles!



Nah - I love my thermocapsular!!!

I can capsule a case in about a minute...


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't want your thermocapsular - I want your capsule-holder/bag decapper tool.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 13, 2012)

BobF said:


> I want your tool.


:<
Sorry for the editing..., I could'nt resist.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2012)

That's just plain wrong!

Hey, I got my last kit today and it says "New and Improved" on it without any mention of what changed. You got any idea how WE has improved kits lately?

I have no idea about kits, but "New and Improved" in most things means "cheaper to make and lower quality"

But I'm a cynical wonk on my best days


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 13, 2012)

BobF said:


> I don't want your thermocapsular - I want your capsule-holder/bag decapper tool.



Mine is not the decapper one - it just holds the cap on as you dip into hot water..

it was like $5 at the LHBS..


----------

